# Touch screen inaccuracy



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

Using thumb keyboard right now but had same issue in better keyboard and regular GB as well.

Randomly my touches become inaccurate or a specific character will not input on screen when I push it. If I back out of the txt screen or wherever I'm writing and go back in, it usually works fine again. Using ShiftAosp 2.7. Happens regardless of kernel.
Is there a screen calibration type app or a fix for this?

Under settings>display or keyboard settings I dont have the calibration option. Maybe that's a sense thing.


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have had a few thunderbolts. Each exhibited the same behavior. Its odd but I have learned to accept it.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Have never experienced this with my tb. Are you using a 3rd party battery or charger?


----------



## mikeyo1990 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have the same problem with my tb it gets real annoying. But also another fix is just turning the screen off and then back on and it will work again.


----------



## locusto03 (Aug 9, 2011)

mikeyo1990 said:


> I have the same problem with my tb it gets real annoying. But also another fix is just turning the screen off and then back on and it will work again.


This is what I do to fix the problem. Strangely, it's usually the A key that stops responding for me.


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have it happen to me as well. It is not only on the keyboard though. It just happens from time to time.


----------



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyone ever try G-sensor calibrate? I probably don't see it under display since I'm on aosp. Not using any third party batteries. Standard HTC charger and HTC extended battery (aka the tank).

Yup, pressing back or home or screen off tends to fix it but it's a constant thing. Right now I'm having minimal issue since switching to a standard GB skin on thumb keyboard.

But this issue is usually really bad for me with drod omfgb or slayher kernel. Great kernels otherwise. However, tiamat 1.1.3 is the best I've experienced with screen precision amongst other things.

Guess more the reason for me to switch to galaxy nexus (since I hear that's the final name).


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Known issue with this phone, bottom half of the digitizer becomes unresponsive at times. VZW replaced my original with this one and said it was a known issue. Just call customer service explain the issue and your inability to type and they'll replace it, they are all less than a year old and therefore still under factory warranty. Don't forget to unroot though 

By the power of greyskull


----------

